
Why PostgreSQL for Analytics Infrastructure (DW)? - huy
http://www.slideshare.net/nvquanghuy/why-postgresql-for-analytics-infrastructure-dw
======
turist22
Nice presentation, however one part is missing. Displaying the most important
metrics in an easy way, whereever you may be. We use Databox app for that, it
can connect directly to PostgreSQL, as a bonus.

